# Any way to keep pots of paint from drying out over time?



## Gin223 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi I am new here, and am a beginner at painting, I just got into painting and am starting with some paint by numbers, I have been working on one, but have found another I really like and might start on before I am finished with the first. My question is there anything I can do to keep the little pots of paint from drying out if I take a while to go back to the first? I had read a couple of reviews of these sets where people said they took a long time and some of the paint dried out.. I want to try to keep them fresh. Thank you for any help, I couldn't find much about it and thought I would ask someone who knew more than I do!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Use an air tight plastic container as a palette, spray the paint lightly and it should stay workable for a few days.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

i have a pallette thats shaped like a small tray. i usually just spray a bit of water on top of the paint and close it with plastic wrap ( google translate said clingefilm - never heard of it maybe its calles that haha )
if you have to preserve for a few days you can open it and spray some more water under the plastic wrap. 

so you have these little plastic posts i presume you can do the same with just putting in water every now and then. basically whats causing paint to dry out is light, warmth and oxygen. so keep the paint away from those things as good and possible.


----------

